# cjb.net redirect settings



## oldguy1956 (Jun 9, 2012)

I recently got notice from cjb.net that the free web service is being discontinued. I have a new site, but don't know how to change the account settings to redirect. I am also unable to find out how to contact cjb.net to ask them. Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Chances are you won't be able to redirect unless CJB decides to support it for a period of time since they own the domain name.


----------



## oldguy1956 (Jun 9, 2012)

They are still advertising free redirect, I just can't figure out how to get in touch with them. Seems they have circled the wagons and are making it difficult to contact.........


----------

